# What average weight for a 5 months old kitten



## marie2263 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

What is the average weight for a 5 months old kitten mine is about 7lbs in weight. He loves his food and it's always available when ever he wants it. He seems healthy always playing non stop. 

Marie


----------



## Puindoors (May 19, 2011)

depends on the breed, but if he's happy and playful, and feels 'solid' rather than bony, I'd think he's fine. I take it he passed his vet checks when you had him vaccinated ( or his breeder did if a pedigree)?


----------



## Bonnie82 (May 4, 2011)

Monty is 6.1lbs at 5 and a half months old. The vet said he was a "big boy" but I think he's a little on the light side personally so I have no idea! 

Dinah is lighter but then females usually are.


----------



## marie2263 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks Puindoors and Bonnie,

He is a Persian here is a picture of his dad he is a very big fella his sister at 11 months old weight a ton when I picked her up I couldn't believe how heavy she was so I am guessing that's why Samson is a very stocky and heavy cat my other Persian wasn't as heavy as this when he was 5 months old he was a Persian also we lost him in January this year at almost 20 years old.

When I took him for his check up the vet says his weight was good but that was a month ago he wasn't as heavy then I will take him for a check up end of the month the vet can weight him then.

My avatar photo is my Samson just five months old he looks similar to his dad.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Samson looks incredibly cute!!!

I think we need some bigger pics of him just to be sure.......   

Can't say for sure what he should weigh but if the vet was happy with him last month, I wouldn't worry too much about it. As long as he is healthy and playful, I'm sure he's just fine.


----------



## marie2263 (Sep 5, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Samson looks incredibly cute!!!
> 
> I think we need some bigger pics of him just to be sure.......
> 
> Can't say for sure what he should weigh but if the vet was happy with him last month, I wouldn't worry too much about it. As long as he is healthy and playful, I'm sure he's just fine.


Thank you yes he is very healthy non stop playing that's all he does the minute he gets up and love his food. He's barely ever been sick only once because I gave him milk that upset his stomach I didn't know you couldn't give cat milk I gave my first cat milk when he was a kitten that was 20 years ago and he was fine and never had problem so was surprised when Samson had diarrhea with milk I haven't given him milk since.

I'll try to put a larger photo of him.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

It's official!!!! He is *DEFINITLEY* gorgeous!!!!!!! :001_wub::001_wub:

I don't know how long ago you took this but he looks mighty fine to me.


----------



## marie2263 (Sep 5, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> It's official!!!! He is *DEFINITLEY* gorgeous!!!!!!! :001_wub::001_wub:
> 
> I don't know how long ago you took this but he looks mighty fine to me.


Thanks yes he is gorgeous I took this photo of him just five days ago on the 1st September he is exactly 5 months old I am trying to have an album of him at every months then every year.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

:001_tt1: sooooooooooooooooo cute, makes me want another one


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> :001_tt1: sooooooooooooooooo cute, makes me want another one


Molly has told Merson what she _*really, really*_ wants for her birthday.......


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Molly has told Merson what she _*really, really*_ wants for her birthday.......


So when's Merson coming to stay then??


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> So when's Merson coming to stay then??


If he carries on being the hissy little sh*t that he was this morning VERY VERY SOON!!!!!!


----------



## Scarlett20 (Jul 31, 2011)

marie2263 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> What is the average weight for a 5 months old kitten mine is about 7lbs in weight. He loves his food and it's always available when ever he wants it. He seems healthy always playing non stop.
> 
> Marie


Marie - What type of kitten food do you give him?

How many meals a day does he have?

He is so gorgeous and looks a picture of health!

Scarlett


----------

